# Bridge-Beach & Co Wood Burning Stove



## clirvin (Mar 17, 2008)

My husband inhereited a Bridge-Beach & Co Wood Burning Stove that we will be installing in our home this summer.  We have been looking for some information on this stove, but we can't find anything.  We need to get the glass repalced in the door and a few other things need fixed as well.

Any suggestions?


----------



## clirvin (Mar 17, 2008)

I just found something that may help.

Our stove is just like this one, except it is baby blue.

The caption on this picture states that it is a "circa 1920s Bombe' Superior Circulator Parlor Stove, manufactured by Bridge-Beach & Co., of St. Louis. The stove exterior is wood-grained enamel over iron with pierced domed top grid and serpentine legs. "


----------



## Metal (Mar 17, 2008)

I take it you are installing it just for looks and don't actually plan on burning wood in it as this stove will never pass inspection.


----------



## swestall (Mar 17, 2008)

Do not antique stoves that are installed have to comply with a broader set of specifications for unlisted appliances?

And, will not the local inspection regulations or lack thereof govern these matters?

So, would not a call to the local inspector, if they have one,  be in order?


----------



## clirvin (Mar 17, 2008)

Actually, we live far outside city limits, so we are not required to have inspections.  When we built our home, the only permit we even needed was for our septic tank.

No problem there.  We just want to get it restored so that we can use it.


----------



## swestall (Mar 17, 2008)

I see. First you need to assess what needs to be done to it, if anything. As a coal stove, it most likely has a firepot made of some sort of refractory material in the base. Some coal stoves did not, esp. cast iron ones; but most did. 
If you are going to burn wood, then it most likely won't need a refractory assy. 
If you do a search on google for Antique Wood Stove, you will find several good companies that deal in these type appliances. 
If the stove is in good shape both internally and externally, then you may be able to burn it as is. From what I can see there is mica in the "windows", you can get this from a few of the dealers in Antique stoves. If you wanted to do a complete rebuild, it could be as simple as taking it apart and cleaning everything, then putting it back together with stove cement (you can also use very thin stove gasket with the cement in some cases. If there are any cracks in the castings you can have them repaired but it is unlikely that you are going to be able to do much with the enamel finish in those areas.
Having said all that, you need to know that this type of wood/coal stove will put out significantly more emissions than a modern stove. And, you should observe the general clearances for non UL approved appliances, when you install it. 
Whatever chimey you install it to, for safety and ease of maintenance, you should line it with a good stainless steel chimney liner product that is the same diameter as the stove: which looks like 6 inches.
I also am a lover of antique stoves, I have to admit to mostly looking at mine while burning a modern soapstone stove that looks like it could be an antique. I do so for safety, reduced wood consumption and to keep from filling my chimney with creosote which is VERY dangerous.


----------



## clirvin (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tips.  We are planning to put the stove on an outside wall of the house with the chimney going straight out to minimize the amount of overall build up.  As for the creosote, we are well aware of that.  Luckily, we live on a federal forest reserve that has been neglected for several years, leaving us with an overabundance of dead trees prime for burning!

Do you know of anywhere I can get some general maintenance information on this stove?  My husband took a few hours to look it over and can't figure out how to tear it down.  Since we're so close to spring, we definitely want to take our time and make sure everything is clean and in working order before we bring it into the house.  Any books/manuals would be very useful, but I can't seem to find anything on this brand!

Thanks!


----------



## webbie (Mar 17, 2008)

It is highly doubtful that you will find literature or manuals on an antique such as this. You might try some of the antique stove links at:
https://www.hearth.com/partsplace.html


----------

